# Can get PR for Data science graduate



## lahiru (Jun 30, 2017)

I successfully completed Master of Data Science postgraduate degree in Australia. Do I have a chance to get PR in Australia? Can I apply as a statistician?confused.gifconfused.gifconfused.gif
is anyone here got PR who is a data scientist or completed data science degree?.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lahiru said:


> I successfully completed Master of Data Science postgraduate degree in Australia. Do I have a chance to get PR in Australia? Can I apply as a statistician?confused.gifconfused.gifconfused.gif
> is anyone here got PR who is a data scientist or completed data science degree?.


Please also give your job experience if any for a meaningful advise

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lahiru said:


> I successfully completed Master of Data Science postgraduate degree in Australia. Do I have a chance to get PR in Australia? Can I apply as a statistician?confused.gifconfused.gifconfused.gif
> is anyone here got PR who is a data scientist or completed data science degree?.


You may qualify as Mathematician 224112 assessed by VETASSESS. Try find out if you can and once you hit 60 points, you will get your invite.


----------



## lahiru (Jun 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please also give your job experience if any for a meaningful advise
> 
> Cheers


I have completed my master degree this month. i plain to do ACS Processional year. but i confused because my degree occupation didn't include SOL. but i want to know there have any chance to apply for PR this year? and also i have got 2 years Statistician experience in my country(Sri Lanka) which was after completed my bachelors(BSc. Physical science major in statistics) I would like to know Can I apply as a Statistician, mathematician or any other related field. I Have no idea what to do next? Please Help me sort out this matter. thank you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

lahiru said:


> I have completed my master degree this month. i plain to do ACS Processional year. but i confused because my degree occupation didn't include SOL. but i want to know there have any chance to apply for PR this year? and also i have got 2 years Statistician experience in my country(Sri Lanka) which was after completed my bachelors(BSc. Physical science major in statistics) I would like to know Can I apply as a Statistician, mathematician or any other related field. I Have no idea what to do next? Please Help me sort out this matter. thank you


Statistician is removed. Try Mathematician if you can get assessed.


----------

